
How I made $10.000,00 under a month selling assets in the (Unity) asset store - petercooper
http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1z2o7n/how_i_made_1000000_under_a_month_selling_assets/
======
jtfrench
I've been doing this as well. It's interesting how it is almost like a "micro"
version of the App Store — with the added perk of selling to customers that
desperately want to spend money on whatever looks cool to add to their games.
Gotta love "shovel/gold rush" markets.

